# Storm Imogen



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2016)

Yet another storm system, this one looks very bad. What is going on this year?


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2016)

They are going to run out of letters at this rate upto I already


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2016)

Been OK if a little windy. I hope it buggers off, I'm thinking of a little pootle for the first time since I snapped my spine !


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (7 Feb 2016)

windy as heck and tiddling down here; hail and thunder and possibly plagues of locusts forecast, but I don't care, the fire's on and late Sunday dinner is almost ready!


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yet another storm system, this one looks very bad. What is going on this year?


The chickens of increasing carbon output are coming home to roost.......


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Been OK if a little windy. I hope it buggers off, I'm thinking of a little pootle for the first time since I snapped my spine !


Have you got the ok for that....? Or is this a sneaky ride out of desperation?


----------



## Mrs M (7 Feb 2016)

It's a howlin wind up here, was raining earlier and then a wee burst of sleet .
So much for our long weekend and a decent bike ride or two.
Been watching football all afternoon and having " a little picnic", (nibbles and fizz). Mr M braved the storm to go to the supermarket .


----------



## outlash (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yet another storm system, this one looks very bad. What is going on this year?



http://www.ukweatherforecast.co.uk/uk-winter-201516-winter-weather-forecast/


----------



## iandg (7 Feb 2016)

Having had more than our fair share of storms this winter, this one misses us. Take care all you southern bods.


----------



## midlife (7 Feb 2016)

I wonder when we will run out of letters of the alphabet for storm names ?

Shaun


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Feb 2016)

midlife said:


> I wonder when we will run out of letters of the alphabet for storm names ?
> 
> Shaun


When we get to Storm Wendy. (They're not doing Storms Xander,Yasmine or Zachary)


----------



## Houthakker (7 Feb 2016)

We had a good club ride out today. Was windy but had some sun. We finished at 3.00 and then the rain started at 3.30. Someone was smiling on us!


----------



## oldstrath (7 Feb 2016)

Blowy round here (Strathspey) and light snow/sleet shoeers, but nothing special, just a wee bit slower coming home than going out.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yet another storm system, this one looks very bad. What is going on this year?


Sh!t weather. Lots of it. 

Bored now.


----------



## HLaB (7 Feb 2016)

Think of the last storm in the north, divide it by three = 10x worse as the epicentre of this one is in the south


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yet another storm system, this one looks very bad. What is going on this year?


nothing unusual, but now they're naming them were noticing it more.


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2016)

Drago said:


> nothing unusual, but now they're naming them were noticing it more.


We shouldn't anthropomorphise storms.

They hate it.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Have you got the ok for that....? Or is this a sneaky ride out of desperation?



What do you think......


----------



## iandg (7 Feb 2016)

Seem to have been hit by more storms than usual this winter - or does it just feel that way because they've started giving every puff of wind a bove a breeze a name?


----------



## Bollo (7 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4144625, member: 9609"]Looks like this one is going to hit down south - we will never here the end of it.[/QUOTE]
A bin has just blown over!!!!! Convene COBRA!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Davenport (7 Feb 2016)

I've got about 90 kids starting a week of bikeability tomorrow (well, me and four other instructors), might have to rope the small ones together so they don't get blown away!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> We shouldn't anthropomorphise storms.
> 
> They hate it.


Yes, it causes depressions. And, according to the shipping forecast, weather systems have even been driven to lose their identity.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (7 Feb 2016)

Not quite so bad here.

It's more like slightly stronger breeze than usual Ian.


----------



## iandg (7 Feb 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> I've got about 90 kids starting a week of bikeability tomorrow (well, me and four other instructors), might have to rope the small ones together so they don't get blown away!



Give them saddlebags full of concrete, that should keep them down


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

You'd not believe what we had to put up with in Devon just over a year ago...


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> You'd not believe what we had to put up with in Devon just over a year ago...


A trampoline? Ohhhhh the humanity.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> A trampoline? Ohhhhh the humanity.


I'm sure Devon will manage to bounce back.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2016)

PS It's a bit windy out. I did miss 6 weeks of all this weather from the end of November, stuck on my back in hospital ! Apparently everywhere flooded !


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yet another storm system, this one looks very bad. What is going on this year?



Don't worry - this one is going to hit darn sarf, so the BBC will talk it up to apocalyptic proportions. 
Prepare for a massive over reaction on breakfast telly tomorrow...


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2016)

Are they all actually "storms" or are they just being "bigged-up" to add a bit of drama when it gets a bit beezy?


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Don't worry - this one is going to hit darn sarf, so the BBC will talk it up to apocalyptic proportions.
> Prepare for a massive over reaction on breakfast telly tomorrow...


We are just getting the first of it. The rain is coming in horizontal right now. It's very very bad.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

Yep, it's going to be lively. We might get a bit more than a trampoline across the road...


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Yep, it's going to be lively. We might get a bit more than a trampoline across the road...


I'm right on the front line. It's whipping in from the channel at the moment, and it's really really going for it


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Yep, it's going to be lively. We might get a bit more than a trampoline across the road...


 Yebbut storms have gust speeds of 55-63 mph. Someone's telling porkies.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Yebbut storms have gust speeds of 55-63 mph. Someone's telling porkies.


I'm always wondering - is there a standard multiplier from the wind speed for the gusts, or is it guessed/ calculated depending on the type of weather system? In other words, would they over forecast, say 30mph winds with no gusts one time, and 30mph winds with 60mph gusts another?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm always wondering - is there a standard multiplier from the wind speed for the gusts, or is it guessed/ calculated depending on the type of weather system? In other words, would they over forecast, say 30mph winds with no gusts one time, and 30mph winds with 60mph gusts another?


 I don't know but I think they tend to forecast the maximum gust speed because it's the gusts that do the most structural damage on land. They actually measure gust speed with rapid response anemometers, often ultrasonic.


----------



## Rasmus (7 Feb 2016)

Someone said trampoline!



I'll be on the train into work early tomorrow. GWR warning about speed restrictions - we'll see how it goes.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I don't know but I think they tend to forecast the maximum gust speed because it's the gusts that do the most structural damage on land. They actually measure gust speed with rapid response anemometers, often ultrasonic.


It's the forecast gusts that I'm curious about. Meteo France seem to have weird figures - Tuesday has southerlies of 15kph with 45kph gusts, and then Wednesday has 10kph northerlies and 70kph gusts.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

Rasmus said:


> Someone said trampoline!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on the train into work early tomorrow. GWR warning about speed restrictions - we'll see how it goes.



Terrifying. Totally Terrifying.


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm right on the front line. It's whipping in from the channel at the moment, and it's really really going for it



Stay safe.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

It's definitely lively in the Bristol Channel... forecast gusts of 80mph tomorrow, and the sea is 'phenomenal':


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I'm right on the front line. It's whipping in from the channel at the moment, and it's really really going for it



Don't try to do anything silly like cycling


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Don't try to do anything silly like cycling



But think of the segment times you could set with that tail wind!


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2016)

Tailwinds don't exist, they are like unicorns, there are only headwinds


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2016)

We just had a heavy hail line pass through, so loud as it hit the windows! I would have wanted to be cycling or even walking in that!


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Don't worry - this one is going to hit darn sarf, so the BBC will talk it up to apocalyptic proportions.
> Prepare for a massive over reaction on breakfast telly tomorrow...


It depends where in the south it hits. Remember the storm of 1987? You probably do, as it was the Michael Fish one, and it hit London. Remember the storm of 1990? Probably not, as it didn't hit London ... but it was far worse. And I lost a friend amongst the 97 dead. Never underestimate storms. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burns'_Day_storm


----------



## TreeHuggery (7 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Terrifying. Totally Terrifying.



Ear worm of the day

_https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...HuPgF2AlxMuwcLNdMZePNA&bvm=bv.113370389,d.ZWU_


----------



## screenman (7 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> We just had a heavy hail line pass through, so loud as it hit the windows! I would have wanted to be cycling or even walking in that!



Hail keeps me busy if it is big enough.


----------



## iandg (7 Feb 2016)

We lost a trampolene in this one. It was scattered over 4 gardens with 20ft high bushes and trees in the way.

The rescue of the Spanish trawler fishermen wasn't just the RAF. It also involved Bristow's Search and Rescue who do most of the rescues in the North Sea. My next door neighbor at the time was the captain of the helicopter that picked up the last crew member. He went out into the north sea and pushed everything to the limit. Picked up a guy who had been bobbing about in the water in a survival suit for over 24 hrs, getting back to Benbecula on the last drops of fuel. The whole crew went to Buckingham Palace to pick up medals for bravery.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Yebbut storms have gust speeds of 55-63 mph. Someone's telling porkies.


Edit: My mistake. Storms have an *average* wind speed (averaged over 10 minutes) of 55-63 mph. The gust speed is likely to be considerably higher.


----------



## RichardB (7 Feb 2016)

Well, I am sitting here at work, on an exposed site, on a bit of land that sticks out into Lundy. Thanks for the reassurance. Could be an interesting night.

By the way, I am sure that a lot of the fuss is because the storms are being named this year and people are paying more attention, as said above. Apart from being a bit more rainy than usual, this is normal January/February weather for this part of the world. It's been better, it's been worse.


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2016)

I think the point about naming them was to raise the profile of them, and this winter has been more stormy and mild than the average.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2016)

RichardB said:


> Well, I am sitting here at work, on an exposed site, on a bit of land that sticks out into Lundy. Thanks for the reassurance. Could be an interesting night.
> 
> By the way, I am sure that a lot of the fuss is because the storms are being named this year and people are paying more attention, as said above. Apart from being a bit more rainy than usual, this is normal January/February weather for this part of the world. It's been better, it's been worse.


We'll get your post-match report tomorrow... though I'm not convinced that the run of storms is 'normal'. Yes, we expect winter storms, but it does seem to have been pretty relentless.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Feb 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufWdpNSs3DM​


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2016)

The Met Office lost it's BBC weather forecasting contract. It's still to be used by the BBC for "severe weather warnings". Is it any great surprise that these seem to be coming thick and fast?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34031785


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Feb 2016)

Too many posts to check if someone's mentioned it already,but windy days have now become "storms" and given names to boot.


----------



## RichardB (8 Feb 2016)

Don't be sarcastic. This initiative was introduced to Raise Awareness of the storms, which as we all know is a Good Thing. I don't know why they have been giving them names though - selling wristbands and a nude protest in Parliament Square would have been much more fun.

Seriously - in Britain, winter weather is often stormy, and we don't need our awareness raising on that score. It's a silly American import.


----------



## RichardB (8 Feb 2016)

Incidentally, Imogen is (as far as I am aware) the only English name that is the result of a typo. The name was originally Innogen (from the Irish) and Shakespeare used that name for the princess in _Cymbeline_*. It seems that one of the copyists read the name as Imogen, that's what went into print and the name stuck.

*Original form Cunobeline or Cunobelinus - King of the Britons in the 1C AD, and still posting hereabouts, I am told.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Feb 2016)

RichardB said:


> Don't be sarcastic. This initiative was introduced to Raise Awareness of the storms, which as we all know is a Good Thing. I don't know why they have been giving them names though - selling wristbands and a nude protest in Parliament Square would have been much more fun.
> 
> Seriously - in Britain, winter weather is often stormy, and we don't need our awareness raising on that score. It's a silly American import.


Are you one of those reckless citizens who will venture forth into the teeth of The Storm and make an "unnecessary journey"


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Feb 2016)

Looks like my part of town will be plunged back into freezing temperatures again once this 'storm' has passed. (according to BBCs website) Just as i thought it was going to get warmer, Im going to be commuting in temperatures of 2'c


----------



## RichardB (8 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Are you one of those reckless citizens who will venture forth into the teeth of The Storm and make an "unnecessary journey"


Absolutely! First sign of snow, and I am out in anything with rear-wheel drive. (Once every couple of years here, I'm afraid.) I'd love to know how they define 'unnecessary', though. I've heard people say on the BBC "stay indoors, work from home", as if that was ever an option for most people. Journeys tend to be necessary; that's why we do them. Or do they think we are thinking "Well, it's Storm Force 10 out there, with thunder, heavy rain and travel disruption predicted, so I'll just get in the car and go for a nice relaxing drive", but that a timely warning would bring us to our senses?


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (8 Feb 2016)

I think the bike can stay in the shed today, and I'm hoping the shed will stay in the garden.


----------



## jowwy (8 Feb 2016)

Its a little blowwy out


----------



## subaqua (8 Feb 2016)

RichardB said:


> Absolutely! First sign of snow, and I am out in anything with rear-wheel drive. (Once every couple of years here, I'm afraid.) I'd love to know how they define 'unnecessary', though. I've heard people say on the BBC "stay indoors, work from home", as if that was ever an option for most people. Journeys tend to be necessary; that's why we do them. Or do they think we are thinking "Well, it's Storm Force 10 out there, with thunder, heavy rain and travel disruption predicted, so I'll just get in the car and go for a nice relaxing drive", but that a timely warning would bring us to our senses?



You are Rhod Gilbert and ICMFP  

Headwind was horrible today. Only good thing was using it to stay upright and clipped in at most junctions. Made me look like a hipster track standing God. 

My luck the wind will turn during the day!


----------



## Dec66 (8 Feb 2016)

I'm on the train to work this morning, knackered, as the wind, rain and thunder kept me up half the night.

OK, it wasn't a hurricane, but it was very, very unpleasant indeed. 

It's sunny now but, as per the forecast for 50-60mph SW wind pretty much all day, the bike's stayed at home.

I bet it misses us now.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2016)

We've had the strongest recorded gusts so far, right on my doorstep (96 mph, and 79 mph). Trees are down, power is out, roads are closed, rivers are bursting their banks. Ohhhh what fun.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

It's started.

From the Express & Echo: "There is a large trampoline on the road on B3181 at Silver Street in Willand."


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2016)

Blowing a hoolie at the moment.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

RichardB said:


> I'd love to know how they define 'unnecessary', though. I've heard people say on the BBC "stay indoors, work from home", as if that was ever an option for most people. Journeys tend to be necessary; that's why we do them. Or do they think we are thinking "Well, it's Storm Force 10 out there, with thunder, heavy rain and travel disruption predicted, so I'll just get in the car and go for a nice relaxing drive", but that a timely warning would bring us to our senses?


It's a difficult call, but it depends how we define 'unnecessary'. If we put ourselves and the emergency services at risk by venturing out to do something that could wait till tomorrow, or that someone else could do without the risk, then we should think very carefully. I could have said that my journey on 25 January 1990 was necessary, as _someone_ had to milk the cows... I couldn't even contact the farmer to tell him I wasn't going to turn up (the phone lines were down), but I was persuaded it really wasn't worth the risk. My colleague at another farm was killed by a falling tree that afternoon. It colours one's view of what is 'necessary'.


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> I think the bike can stay in the shed today, and I'm hoping the shed will stay in the garden.


Another excellent reason to lock the bike to a ground anchor!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I'm on the train to work this morning, knackered, as the wind, rain and thunder kept me up half the night.
> 
> OK, it wasn't a hurricane, but it was very, very unpleasant indeed.
> 
> ...




Me too.. Mrs Ian pleaded with me not to ride in today. The winds and noise last night was horrendous. This morning the winds have abated but looking like it's going to be a bit naughty later on.
I did see a good few cyclists walking from the station to work though.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2016)

Mr Summerdays and myself are currently disagreeing with whether our journey to Wales is necessary or not.... He's more sensible than me..... Even though I suggested the train as an alternative. I now need the wind to ease off if we are to go to see the eldest to celebrate their birthday.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> It's started.
> 
> From the Express & Echo: "There is a large trampoline on the road on B3181 at Silver Street in Willand."


Woooohooooooo i'll see you all there


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (8 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Mr Summerdays and myself are currently disagreeing with whether our journey to Wales is necessary or not.... He's more sensible than me..... Even though I suggested the train as an alternative. I now need the wind to ease off if we are to go to see the eldest to celebrate their birthday.


The second crossing is still open as far as I know, must be a tad breezy on it just now though, better check the trains, some delays reported, thirty minutes, and the 
usual fallen trees, flooded roads to be aware of...


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

It's almost exactly two years ago that we had similar weather, and I was reduced to driving to London to catch Eurostar because of flooding and a tree on the line. http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/interesting/2014-janwind I hope it's not as windy this Friday - I'll be on a plane to Paris instead.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Seems to have missed us up here. Been wet and windy, but what's new, that's Manchester.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

This is what you've been waiting for.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> The second crossing is still open as far as I know, must be a tad breezy on it just now though, better check the trains, some delays reported, thirty minutes, and the
> usual fallen trees, flooded roads to be aware of...


Currently the old bridge is open for cars if going westward.... I'm assuming that they think it's more of a risk with the wind behind you that it's closed to all vehicles the other way.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2016)

*Flying trampoline update alert*

This is a picture of a trampoline that made it onto a neighbouring house's conservatory roof.

It is ( ironically) in a road called Gale Moor Avenue, in Gosport. Ohhhh the horror


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 118309
> 
> 
> *Flying trampoline update alert*
> ...


I think you win so far, though we have had a gazebo crash into a police car in Devon.


----------



## DWiggy (8 Feb 2016)

This website it very interesting www.windyty.com if you like weather related stuff


----------



## mjr (8 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I hope it's not as windy this Friday - I'll be on a plane to Paris instead.


Reasons I didn't fly into Wellington NZ...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfS4X-xF_Y0


----------



## Dec66 (8 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Me too.. Mrs Ian pleaded with me not to ride in today. The winds and noise last night was horrendous. This morning the winds have abated but looking like it's going to be a bit naughty later on.
> I did see a good few cyclists walking from the station to work though.


Mrs. 66 reporting it's "very windy" in WW. I feel better now.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

Well, yesterday the Met Office forecast noon winds of 39mph and gusts of 63mph, and at 11.50 it was actually 36mph and 54mph. Not too bad, at least from the forecasters' point of view.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2016)

A tree came down in my road, I did wonder why it was a bit quiet this morning


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> It's almost exactly two years ago that we had similar weather, and I was reduced to driving to London to catch Eurostar because of flooding and a tree on the line. http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/interesting/2014-janwind I hope it's not as windy this Friday - I'll be on a plane to Paris instead.


If it is as windy, you'll probably be extricating yourself from in upside down aircraft, in a hedge.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

That's it - the end of the world is definitely nigh - someone's umbrella broke in Exeter...


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2016)

Fencing companies are going to do well this week!


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> That's it - the end of the world is definitely nigh - someone's umbrella broke in Exeter...



We're all doomed!


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> We're all doomed!


If this doesn't make the national headlines, it'll be proof that the media is completely London-centric.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Disaster.... and more like it down the road.....


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Disaster.... and more like it down the road.....
> 
> View attachment 118326


I'm rather surprised that the area isn't cordoned off, with people in safety gear there to make the area safe. Poor show.


----------



## Moodyman (8 Feb 2016)

"Disaster.... and more like it down the road....."


Are you referring to the fallen bin or the Skoda?


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2016)

Taw Bridge closed to traffic this afternoon due to 70 mph winds.
Barnstaple apparently gridlocked.
Glad I went into town this morning for my shopping. 
Tarka Trail eerily devoid of cyclists!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (8 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Disaster.... and more like it down the road.....
> 
> View attachment 118326



Is that the street where the little car (corsa) I think went sliding down in the ice one year that was all over YouTube?


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 Feb 2016)

Well that wasn't actually too bad, no children lost (I think) and I got home very quickly.
Great thunder storm about 11pm last night, big flash of lightening right outside our house knocked out the TV and internet for a while.


----------



## Lonestar (8 Feb 2016)

Ok which comedian had the idea to give these storms names?

I mean this is no good,you can't sue a storm for taking your house away,then again you can't sue the ex for the same,either.


----------



## User269 (8 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yet another storm system, this one looks very bad. What is going on this year?



El Nino


----------



## mcshroom (8 Feb 2016)

summerdays said:


> Currently the old bridge is open for cars if going westward.... I'm assuming that they think it's more of a risk with the wind behind you that it's closed to all vehicles the other way.


So the side you have to pay a toll for is open but the side you can drive for free is closed. Funny that


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2016)

I am going to Bideford from North Wales on friday, what are the conditions there like?


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am going to Bideford from North Wales on friday, what are the conditions there like?


Are you going the long way round, or swimming across the shortcut from Wales?

Anyway, I expect Bideford will still be there on Friday, and the forecast isn't as lively as today. http://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/news/north-devon-news


----------



## iandg (8 Feb 2016)

Meanwhile in the far north...................Lovely calm day in Stornoway, I'd had a bad night on call so was off on 'compensatory rest'. Took advantage and had a steady relaxed ride around the 'Castle Grounds'


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Is that the street where the little car (corsa) I think went sliding down in the ice one year that was all over YouTube?



Nope !


----------



## steve50 (8 Feb 2016)

We're not getting it as bad as you guys down south but it is getting pretty windy round these parts now and we are on flood alert for the river Calder and the canal is brim full yet again. Todmorden through to Hebden bridge and Mytholmroyd are all on flood alert again as we speak.
http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/calderdale/flood-alert-issued-for-river-calder-1-7722149


----------



## Milzy (8 Feb 2016)

steve50 said:


> We're not getting it as bad as you guys down south but it is getting pretty windy round these parts now and we are on flood alert for the river Calder and the canal is brim full yet again. Todmorden through to Hebden bridge and Mytholmroyd are all on flood alert again as we speak.
> http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/calderdale/flood-alert-issued-for-river-calder-1-7722149


When the canal and Calder merged at Horbury bridge, that was crazy stuff.


----------



## iandg (8 Feb 2016)

steve50 said:


> We're not getting it as bad as you guys down south but it is getting pretty windy round these parts now and we are on flood alert for the river Calder and the canal is brim full yet again. Todmorden through to Hebden bridge and Mytholmroyd are all on flood alert again as we speak.
> http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/calderdale/flood-alert-issued-for-river-calder-1-7722149



Aye, you get a bit blase about these things living in the Outer Hebrides and forget sometimes that you live in a place with no trees, in houses that are built to cope in strong winds, no big capitalist/corporate businesses who are gonna fire you if you don't take the risk of travelling in a force 9 across a moor etc. etc. Potential for incidents, injury and damage is much greater in a large conurbation - so hope everyone is ok.

ps. The media do piss me off with the 'worse down south' reportage tho'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> Aye, you get a bit blase about these things living in the Outer Hebrides and forget sometimes that you live in a place with no trees, buildings built to cope in strong winds, no big capitalist/corporate businesses who are gonna fire you if you don't take the risk of travelling in a force 9 across a moor etc. etc. Potential for incidents, injury and damage is much greater in a large conurbation - so hope everyone is ok.
> 
> ps. The media do piss me off with the 'worse down south' reportage tho'.


Just wait till the home counties get snowbombed!


----------



## iandg (8 Feb 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just wait till the home counties get snowbombed!


----------



## Milzy (8 Feb 2016)

It's nothing more than a storm in a tea cup. Some of us were working outside in it. Rule #5


----------



## mcshroom (8 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> Aye, you get a bit blase about these things living in the Outer Hebrides and forget sometimes that you live in a place with no trees, buildings built to cope in strong winds, no big capitalist/corporate businesses who are gonna fire you if you don't take the risk of travelling in a force 9 across a moor etc. etc. Potential for incidents, injury and damage is much greater in a large conurbation - so hope everyone is ok.
> 
> ps. The media do piss me off with the 'worse down south' reportage tho'.



Yeah. I actually extended my commute home today as gusting 40 mph and drizzling is one of the best days we've had for a while 

Hope everyone's safe down south


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

You have to laugh at all the poor weather presenters they send out to report from the sea front. It's like one of the tricks you play on the new 'apprentice'.


----------



## gavroche (8 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Are you going the long way round, or swimming across the shortcut from Wales?
> 
> Anyway, I expect Bideford will still be there on Friday, and the forecast isn't as lively as today. http://www.northdevongazette.co.uk/news/north-devon-news


M6 & M5


----------



## Hyslop (8 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> Aye, you get a bit blase about these things living in the Outer Hebrides and forget sometimes that you live in a place with no trees, buildings built to cope in strong winds, no big capitalist/corporate businesses who are gonna fire you if you don't take the risk of travelling in a force 9 across a moor etc. etc. Potential for incidents, injury and damage is much greater in a large conurbation - so hope everyone is ok.
> 
> ps. The media do piss me off with the 'worse down south' reportage tho'.


And that's me down South agreeing with you.I know that's not what you meant though,so stick in there,we haven't all forgotten you


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

gavroche said:


> M6 & M5


Bideford is still there this evening, by all accounts. I guess that someone would have noticed if it had floated out into the Atlantic. Probably.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> The media do piss me off with the 'worse down south' reportage tho'.


And don't forget that by 'the south' they really mean the south east.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2016)

gavroche said:


> I am going to Bideford from North Wales on friday, what are the conditions there like?


Should have calmed down considerably by Friday. On current forecast it looks like I shall be out on the bike around the Barnstaple / Bideford area.


----------



## iandg (8 Feb 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> And don't forget that by 'the south' they really mean the south east.



Aye, My eldest son lives in the south east and when the media beef up the bad weather he usually comments 'it was nothing much'


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2016)

Ha, we'd obviously have all coped if it had been sunny... (do keep watching)...


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2016)

Here's something from the days when the Met Office and the MSM wasn't quite so hysterical and arm-waving. I'm feeling all nostalgic.
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/interesting/2014-janwind


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2016)

I didn't do much distance the latter part of last year, but still out on average every third day, and so far nothing as bad as some winds back in 2013-2014 the worst being the second quarter of 2013 for average winds and a max in the third quarter 2014 which was something like 20mph without gusts they would have been in the 40+mph range I guess. 
As for any increase in storms, maybe we need to look at the average temp, whilst last year I think was cool on the whole this winter is quite warm, over the previous 3 years avg wind is 2015-3.7mph, 2014-3.7mph 2013-4.5mph, so far this year 4.6mph but thats to be expected at the moment being winter, this is from my data of conditions whilst out, so it won't include and very high winds but a general view and as I ride almost every other day on average it will be a fair picture.


----------

